# greeting fighters :)



## rambo balboa (Dec 11, 2012)

*hello everybody im new member here *


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 11, 2012)

Welcome to MT. Your picture looks familiar. Have we met?


----------



## rambo balboa (Dec 11, 2012)

thank you sir
about my picture is from rocky balboa movie
sylvester stallone is my favourite actor
after i wachted his famouse movie rocky i start boxing


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 11, 2012)

rambo balboa said:


> thank you sir
> about my picture is from rocky balboa movie
> sylvester stallone is my favourite actor
> after i wachted his famouse movie rocky i start boxing



Um... I knew that. I was being facetious...


----------



## rambo balboa (Dec 11, 2012)

loool thank you sir hahahaha
i didnt get at the 1st time sorry about that ^_^"


----------



## arnisador (Dec 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Matt.A (Dec 11, 2012)

Welcome, I love the screen name


----------



## rambo balboa (Dec 11, 2012)

arnisador said:


> Welcome!



thank you 



Matt.A said:


> Welcome, I love the screen name



thank you so much
rambo & rocky my fave characters from stallone movie's


----------



## sfs982000 (Dec 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Welcome to MT!  Look forward to you input here.


----------



## rambo balboa (Dec 13, 2012)

sfs982000 said:


> Welcome to the forums!



thanx alot 



oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome to MT! Look forward to you input here.



thank you so much


----------



## Yondanchris (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome to MT! What style of martial arts do you study?


----------



## rambo balboa (Dec 21, 2012)

Yondanchris said:


> Welcome to MT! What style of martial arts do you study?



thank you so much 
i play boxing ^^


----------

